# Гаснет экран при загрузке

## KokaUA

И так начну по порядку, установил пару дней назад gentoo.

При загрузке после "Waitings for uevents to be processed" экран уходит в режим ожидания (отключается).

При этом когда собрал ядром без поддержки framebuffer то загрузился нормально.

Но все таки хотелось бы нормальную консольку сделать.

Есть у кого-то мысли в чем может быть проблема?

lspci

.config

Уточню сразу видео карта radeon hd 6670.

udev пересобирал на всякий случай после распаковки stage3.

p.s.Надеюсь поможете, пробовал даже ядро собрать при помощь genkernel результат тот же.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Рискну предположить что грузиться драйвер radeon и поэтому фреймбуффер отваливается - может не находит firmware. Покажи dmesg и /proc/cmdline после загрузки. Содержимое этих файлов можно достать по сети, если иксы еще не настроены(а консоль не работает).

----------

## KokaUA

Судя по всему так и было, проблема решилась добавлением  nomodeset к параметрам ядра.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *KokaUA wrote:*   

> Судя по всему так и было, проблема решилась добавлением  nomodeset к параметрам ядра.

 

Ну как бы это не решение - KMS в таком режиме ЕМНИП не работает и такая конфигурация со временем вполне может стать неподдерживаемой разработчиками ядра. Но если в таком режиме работает - это уже прогресс.

----------

## KokaUA

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *KokaUA wrote:*   Судя по всему так и было, проблема решилась добавлением  nomodeset к параметрам ядра. 
> 
> Ну как бы это не решение - KMS в таком режиме ЕМНИП не работает и такая конфигурация со временем вполне может стать неподдерживаемой разработчиками ядра. Но если в таком режиме работает - это уже прогресс.

 

Ну с этим уже будим потом будем думать, привык проблемы решать по мере их поступления.

Щас собираюсь пока заняться настройкой десктопа.

----------

